# Tattoos



## TelegramSam (Aug 14, 2013)

Have tattoos? Want one? 

Why not post your tattoos? Why not post designs similar to one you have or one you would like?

Post where you've gotten yours done and any tattoo artist you would recommend.

When I can afford a session with a good tattoo artist, I'd like to get a Thor tattoo done, I've been a fan of the comic books for as long as I can remember and I am also very interested in Norse mythology.

Something sorta like this, but on my upper back/chest perhaps.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/128485-body-modification-piercings-tattoos-etc.html


----------



## TelegramSam (Aug 14, 2013)

JeffFromMtl said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/128485-body-modification-piercings-tattoos-etc.html



Sorry, didn't see this, thanks.


----------

